# Your favorite Dazzleglass Combinations



## aziajs (May 4, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread where people could list their favorite combinations using Dazzleglass.  BunnyBunnyBunny and I agree that the crazier the combo sounds the prettier it is.  That's the beauty of these things.

I have tried:
Comet Blue + Cyber = Beautiful but as the gloss gets blended it become less remarkable.

Funtabulous + Melrose Mood = Very Pretty.  Still very pale pink but the sparkle is soft and makes it more wearable.  (I also used Whirl & Ulta Mocha lipliners which makes the color more wearable for WOC)

Pleasure Principle + Port Red = Very beautiful, sparkling plum/wine


----------



## MissVivaMac (May 4, 2008)

cherry liner with blue comment over.

o so pretty!


----------



## Christina983 (May 4, 2008)

ruby woo and love alert.


----------



## KikiB (May 4, 2008)

Funtabulous+Beauty (Clinique)
Ms. Fizz+Hollywood Nights
Love Alert+Port Red
Glamour OD over Date Night


----------



## kimmy (May 4, 2008)

fleshpot l/s + bare necessity d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




utter pervette l/s + like venus d/g


----------



## palatial (May 5, 2008)

ahoy there + baby sparks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2008)

Comet Blue + Ms Fizz= HOTNESS


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

On NC35 skin and pigmented lips...

Comet Blue over Port Red l/s

Comet Blue over Ahoy There! l/s

Comet Blue over Lollipop Loving l/s

Comet Blue over Syrup l/s

Comet Blue over Honeylove l/s

Love Alert over Scanty l/s

Love Alert over Fashionably Fuchsia

Love Alert over Pink Nouveau

Date Night and Bare Necessity over bare lips or any pink nude lippie!

HTH!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 7, 2008)

Pleasure Princliple Dazzleglass + Hue l/s
Like Venus Dazzleglass + Utter Pervette l/s
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass + Lollipop Lovin' l/s
Like Venus Dazzleglass + Fun Fun l/s


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2008)

Baby Sparks/ Ahoy There
Glamour OD/ Port Red
Baby Sparks/ 3N
Steppin Out/ 3N
Baby Sparks/ Utterly Frivolous


----------



## beauty_marked (May 7, 2008)

Party Mate+ Steppin Out


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 7, 2008)

Ms Fizz + Party Mate l/s
Sugarrimmed + Freckletone l/s


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 8, 2008)

Bare Necessity over Fresh Brew
Lush N Lilac liner with Funtabulous
Comet Blue over Pervette (with Lush n Lilac liner)
Comet Blue over Violetta
Funtabulous over Freckletone
Comet Blue over Girl About Town


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 9, 2008)

Money Honey + Partymate


----------



## User40 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_On NC35 skin and pigmented lips...

Comet Blue over Port Red l/s

Comet Blue over Ahoy There! l/s

Comet Blue over Lollipop Loving l/s

Comet Blue over Syrup l/s

Comet Blue over Honeylove l/s

Love Alert over Scanty l/s

Love Alert over Fashionably Fuchsia

Love Alert over Pink Nouveau

Date Night and Bare Necessity over bare lips or any pink nude lippie!

HTH!_

 
Was undecided about Comet Blue until I saw your gorgeous pic (on another thread) of it over Port Red and immediately ordered them both. Now I just wish I had lips as beautiful as yours!


----------



## bebedawl (May 10, 2008)

Hug Me l/s with Sugar Rimmed dazzleglass. soooo pretty!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (May 13, 2008)

HHmmmm. I'm really gonna have to get Cosmic Blue after seeing some of the combinations


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Was undecided about Comet Blue until I saw your gorgeous pic (on another thread) of it over Port Red and immediately ordered them both. Now I just wish I had lips as beautiful as yours!_

 
Aww thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comet Blue is a toughie to work with, I admit. But you have to play around with it and pair it with pinks and reds. Some nude colors work well with it. Its gorgeous with honeylove which is a matte. When my MA applied Ahoy There! and layered Comet Blue over it, it turned it into a gorgeous pinky lilac color. Everyone at the counter started to write it down for themselves so they wouldn't forget. lol


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

Date Night+Reflects Gold glitter=hotness. You have to do a coat of Date Night, then dip a lip brush in the glitter, dab it on a couple places, then a second coat of Date Night.


----------



## shellyshells (May 13, 2008)

Baby Sparks over Nymphette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Date Night over Strawbaby

Spanking Rich over Honeyflower

Pleasure Principle over Syrup


----------



## chellyx (May 13, 2008)

blankety with comet blue!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 13, 2008)

Bare Necessity with 3N Lipstick


----------



## plexivixen (May 14, 2008)

Baby Sparks with Fleshpot.

I have yet to try this, but: Too Fab with Funtabulous would probably look awesome. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## serendipityii (May 15, 2008)

Magenta lipliner with Funtabulous d/g. A-freakin-mazing.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 22, 2008)

*Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

My favorite thing about the Dazzleglasses is how great they look over lipsticks.  So lets share our favorite combos!!

Right now I am loving Baby Sparks over Angel l/s and Stripdown liner.  Kim K's combo minus Turkish Delight (have it, looks too milky on me).  So hot!!

Also:

Baby Sparks over NYX Pinky l/l - Barbie lips all the way
Baby Sparks over High Tea l/s

Miss D over High Tea or Underplay - caramel nude lip
Miss D over Port Red

Love Alert over Girl About Town
Love Alert over Rougette Mattene
Love Alert over NYX Pinky and Hot Red l/l


Any more Ideas for Miss D??  I plan on getting Snob to go with Baby Sparks.  I can't wait for these to become perm!!  I am so tempted to buy some of the ones from May on ebay.


----------



## macosophy (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

baby sparks over hue lipstick


----------



## uncg_girl (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Miss Dynamite OVER Dare you lipstick


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Sugarrimmed over.........almost everything. ;-)


----------



## SuSana (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Baby Sparks over Pure Rose l/s...I've worn it 4 days in a row so far


----------



## nursie (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

right now Bare Necessity d/g over Creme D'Nude sheer sheen l/s <3


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Baby Sparks over Speed Dial!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Great thread!

Comet Blue over:

Odyssey l/s
Capricious l/s
Girl About Town l/s
Immodest Mattene

Steppin' Out over:

Jest l/s


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Steppin' Out over Pleasureseeker! i looove that combo. so pretty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Steppin Out over Chatterbox


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Baby Sparks over Real Doll
Baby Sparks over Lollipop Loving


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Comet Blue over Blast O' Blue
Comet Blue over Fun 'N Sexy


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Comet Blue over So Scarlet looks pretty cool. I only tried it on my hand - not on my lips though.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

I actually started a thread like this several months back:

http://specktra.net/f165/your-favori...0/#post1113759


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Mizz Fizz over Girl About Town

Miss Dynamite over Ruby Woo

Baby Sparks over Angel lipstick

Date Night over Up the Amp

Sugarrimmed  over Peach stock

I LOVE Dazzelglass!!


----------



## daisyv316 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

comet blue over ruby woo, or any red lippie ;-)
stepping out over cranberry l/l


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Bare Necessity + Pleasureseeker l/s
Bare Necessity + Lollipop Loving l/s
Date Night + Sweet & Single
Date Night + Sparks Can Fly 
Date Night + Atmospheric l/g


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Damn, I am really tempted to hunt down a Bare Necessity on Ebay.  I loooooove nude lips.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I actually started a thread like this several months back:

http://specktra.net/f165/your-favori...0/#post1113759_

 
Thanks!


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Like Venus over Plum Dandy l/s!


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Steppin' Out over Lollipop Loving! <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Sugarrimmed over.........almost everything. ;-)_

 









Also:
Pretty Please + Baby Sparks
Angel + Baby Sparks
VGV + Baby Sparks


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

well, first off, I will wear any dazzleglass without a l/s underneath. they are that awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but what I've tried so far and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ed

Like Venus over Girl About Town/Snob or Pomposity(from Red She Said) and my latest favourite was over Not So Shy! see thru lipglass

Sugarrimed over Snob(I just love snob lipsitck) and just about anything else I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cept I didn't really like it over reds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss Dynamite over ELECTRO! or Red She Said or Crazee

Date Night over Pomposity, Red She Said, or soft Pause. I haven't tried it over anything else, but its GORGEOUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby Sparks over Snob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lightly Ripe, Quiet Please or Pure Rose

Love Alert over Red She Said, Girl About Town or just about anything red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spanking Rich over Rapturous(mattene from Cult of Cherry, I did try  it over the other mattenes from CoC and they all looked nice to me) and I also liked it over So Scarlet (also from CoC but it's not a mattene) I had never worn it over a l/s until Aug when CoC came out. I will have to try more combos with this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should be getting Comet Blue and Pleasure Principle in the mail soon...I can't wait to try them out too!!!!


----------



## dazzlelights (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

love alert over mac red


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dazzlelights* 

 
_love alert over mac red
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh I have to try this....Like now!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

Merging with existing thread on this topic


----------



## versace (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

i love get rich quick over myth,somehow helps myth being wearable for me


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Dazzleglass combos*

MAC Red + Comet Blue dazzleglass = <33
MAC Red + Ms Fizz dazzleglass = most amazing glittery hot pink lips ever ;D


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 26, 2008)

just wanted to post again b/c my MA was wearing Love Alert the other day over pomposity and it was the most gorgeous shade of bright fuchsia pink ever! I also tried it over Girl About Town and Pink Pearl piggie and they all looked awesome!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

Baby Sparks over Soft Pause


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 18, 2008)

pomposity + comet blue= true beauty...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sugarrimmed/Baby Sparks over Viva Glam V lipstick/Quiet, Please lipstick


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 18, 2008)

Baby Sparks then some Love Alert over the top. It's so pretty.


----------

